# Once again More Fry



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Well everyone its been 3 weeks since they laid and I thought they werent gonna lay again but I was wrong oh yes I was. The 2nd female was the mother to this very big batch of fry this time. I think the alpha is tired of doing all the laying and and handed the breeding down to the 2nd female.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Your the man Slim............


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Nice, do u have any pictures?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

here are pics of mom and dad guarding the nest.


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

wanna sell any of those fry?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

lucky man


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> lucky man
> [snapback]1202401[/snapback]​


Why lucky. They have been laying every week now. Its kind of iritating but I love ut.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

they wont stop either. reds are easy to breed.
wes


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> they wont stop either. reds are easy to breed.
> wes
> [snapback]1203294[/snapback]​


i know this man.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

let's see some updated pics of your other batches!!


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Yepp,would be fun if ypu took some pics as they are growing, if it comes some P´s from the eggs









How many of the eggs will be P´s, like average?


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

+Congrats


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

Well done mate the jobs a gud un


----------

